# 20g tropical freshwater



## alphaparrot (Nov 28, 2017)

Relatively new 20g community tank. 7 kyathit (ocelot) danios, 10 copper harlequin rasboras (Trigonostigma hengeli), and 1 spotted nerite snail (not pictured because he was hiding behind the gray rock). No live plants, except for two small spots of duckweed that snuck in with the danios, and which I'm letting live to see if it'll proliferate at all--I wouldn't mind it if it did, but the current is somewhat substantial (Aquaclear 30 HOB filter), so I'm not optimistic. I've included the second photo to show a glimpse of the danios zooming by--they don't stay still long enough to properly document their gorgeous golden color between the spots!


----------

